# Busted...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

This one is the best............. 
-- 

A woman is in bed with her lover, who also happens to be her husband's best friend. They make love for hours, and afterwards, while they're just laying there, the phone rings. Since it is the woman's house, she picks up the receiver. Her lover looks over at her and listens, only hearing her side of the conversation... 

(She is speaking in a cheery voice) 'Hello? Oh, hi. I'm so glad that you called. Really? That's wonderful. I am so happy for you. That sounds terrific. Great! Thanks. Okay. Bye bye.' 
She hangs up the telephone and her lover asks, 'Who was that?' 
'Oh,' she replies, 















That was my husband telling me all about the wonderful time he's having on his fishing trip with you.'


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

OUCH!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

*()* haha hmmm I wonder where he could be? :wink:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder if the husband knows that his best friend has created a clone so that he could spend time with his wife?


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

that there's , :rotfl: --\O  funny


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> I wonder if the husband knows that his best friend has created a clone so that he could spend time with his wife?


I hate when that happens.


----------

